# modprobe Fuse, NTFS, Fat give uknown symbol

## jon123

I cant figure this out.  I started after I rebooted my machine.  It has been several months since the last time I rebooted so I have no idea what I did.  Here is a list of some of my attempts to solve this and some system info.

I have unmerged ntfs3g and fuse, did an emerg --sync and reinstalled them.  

I removed fuse from my .config and recompiled my kernel.  

I updated my xen-sources to the latest version and make oldconfig and recompiled.

I removed my /lib/modules/kernel folder and redid make modules_install.  

```
myth linux # modprobe fuse

FATAL: Error inserting fuse (/lib/modules/2.6.16.28-xen/fs/fuse.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

myth linux # modprobe ntfs

FATAL: Error inserting ntfs (/lib/modules/2.6.16.28-xen/kernel/fs/ntfs/ntfs.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

myth linux # modprobe vfat

WARNING: Error inserting fat (/lib/modules/2.6.16.28-xen/kernel/fs/fat/fat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting vfat (/lib/modules/2.6.16.28-xen/kernel/fs/vfat/vfat.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

```
myth linux # equery list | grep fuse

sys-fs/fuse-2.6.1

myth linux # equery list | grep ntfs3g

sys-fs/ntfs3g-0.20061212
```

```
myth linux # grep -i ntfs .config

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

myth linux # grep -i fat .config

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"
```

```
myth linux # dmesg | grep vfat

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_dir_empty

vfat: disagrees about version of symbol mark_buffer_dirty

vfat: Unknown symbol mark_buffer_dirty

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_fs_panic

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_get_dotdot_entry

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_free_clusters

vfat: disagrees about version of symbol get_sb_bdev

vfat: Unknown symbol get_sb_bdev

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_scan

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_date_unix2dos

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_search_long

vfat: disagrees about version of symbol kill_block_super

vfat: Unknown symbol kill_block_super

vfat: disagrees about version of symbol __brelse

vfat: Unknown symbol __brelse

vfat: disagrees about version of symbol sync_dirty_buffer

vfat: Unknown symbol sync_dirty_buffer

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_attach

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_build_inode

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_fill_super

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_alloc_new_dir

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_notify_change

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_remove_entries

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_add_entries

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_sync_inode

vfat: disagrees about version of symbol __mark_inode_dirt

vfat: Unknown symbol __mark_inode_dirty

vfat: Unknown symbol fat_detach
```

```
myth linux # dmesg | grep ntfs

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol generic_file_read

ntfs: Unknown symbol generic_file_read

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol __getblk

ntfs: Unknown symbol __getblk

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol generic_file_readv

ntfs: Unknown symbol generic_file_readv

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol mark_buffer_dirty

ntfs: Unknown symbol mark_buffer_dirty

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol block_sync_page

ntfs: Unknown symbol block_sync_page

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol sb_set_blocksize

ntfs: Unknown symbol sb_set_blocksize

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol get_sb_bdev

ntfs: Unknown symbol get_sb_bdev

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol end_buffer_read_sync

ntfs: Unknown symbol end_buffer_read_sync

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol read_cache_page

ntfs: Unknown symbol read_cache_page

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol submit_bh

ntfs: Unknown symbol submit_bh

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol kill_block_super

ntfs: Unknown symbol kill_block_super

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol create_empty_buffers

ntfs: Unknown symbol create_empty_buffers

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol generic_file_mmap

ntfs: Unknown symbol generic_file_mmap

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol generic_file_sendfile

ntfs: Unknown symbol generic_file_sendfile

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol __brelse

ntfs: Unknown symbol __brelse

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol unlock_page

ntfs: Unknown symbol unlock_page

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol wait_on_page_bit

ntfs: Unknown symbol wait_on_page_bit

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol sync_dirty_buffer

ntfs: Unknown symbol sync_dirty_buffer

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol __wait_on_buffer

ntfs: Unknown symbol __wait_on_buffer

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol unlock_buffer

ntfs: Unknown symbol unlock_buffer

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol generic_file_aio_read

ntfs: Unknown symbol generic_file_aio_read

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol __lock_buffer

ntfs: Unknown symbol __lock_buffer

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol __lock_page

ntfs: Unknown symbol __lock_page

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol grab_cache_page_nowait

ntfs: Unknown symbol grab_cache_page_nowait

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol page_address

ntfs: Unknown symbol page_address

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol __bread

ntfs: Unknown symbol __bread

ntfs: disagrees about version of symbol sb_min_blocksize

ntfs: Unknown symbol sb_min_blocksize
```

```
myth linux # dmesg | grep fuse

fuse: Unknown symbol kill_anon_super

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol page_address

fuse: Unknown symbol page_address

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol get_sb_nodev

fuse: Unknown symbol get_sb_nodev

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol test_clear_page_dirty

fuse: Unknown symbol test_clear_page_dirty

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol misc_deregister

fuse: Unknown symbol misc_deregister

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol generic_file_read

fuse: Unknown symbol generic_file_read

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol generic_file_write

fuse: Unknown symbol generic_file_write

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol sb_set_blocksize

fuse: Unknown symbol sb_set_blocksize

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol get_sb_bdev

fuse: Unknown symbol get_sb_bdev

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol read_cache_pages

fuse: Unknown symbol read_cache_pages

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol kill_block_super

fuse: Unknown symbol kill_block_super

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol generic_file_mmap

fuse: Unknown symbol generic_file_mmap

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol generic_file_sendfile

fuse: Unknown symbol generic_file_sendfile

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol __free_pages

fuse: Unknown symbol __free_pages

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol contig_page_data

fuse: Unknown symbol contig_page_data

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol unlock_page

fuse: Unknown symbol unlock_page

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol default_unplug_io_fn

fuse: Unknown symbol default_unplug_io_fn

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol kill_litter_super

fuse: Unknown symbol kill_litter_super

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol get_sb_single

fuse: Unknown symbol get_sb_single

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol misc_register

fuse: Unknown symbol misc_register

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol __alloc_pages

fuse: Unknown symbol __alloc_pages

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol set_page_dirty_lock

fuse: Unknown symbol set_page_dirty_lock

fuse: disagrees about version of symbol kill_anon_super
```

Here is some other information just in case

```
myth linux # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.16.28-xen i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16.28-xen i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Sun, 17 Dec 2006 06:30:01 +0000
```

```
myth linux # gcc -v

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/work/gcc-4.1.1/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1 --includedir=/usr/lib

/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man --

infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-lin

ux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --di

sable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared

--enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1)
```

```
myth 2.6.16.28-xen # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *
```

```
myth src # eselect kernel show

Current kernel symlink:

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.28-xen-r1
```

The installation of fuse 2.6.1 places the fs directory here with the fuse module

```
myth 2.6.16.28-xen # dirs

/lib/modules/2.6.16.28-xen

myth 2.6.16.28-xen # ll

total 512K

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4.0K Dec 17 04:16 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4.0K Dec 17 04:13 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   31 Dec 17 04:13 build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.28-xen-r1

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Dec 17 04:15 fs

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root 4.0K Dec 17 04:13 kernel

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  96K Dec 17 04:16 modules.alias

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   69 Dec 17 04:16 modules.ccwmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  51K Dec 17 04:16 modules.dep

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  813 Dec 17 04:16 modules.ieee1394map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  375 Dec 17 04:16 modules.inputmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   81 Dec 17 04:16 modules.isapnpmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   74 Dec 17 04:16 modules.ofmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  41K Dec 17 04:16 modules.pcimap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  799 Dec 17 04:16 modules.seriomap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  36K Dec 17 04:16 modules.symbols

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 229K Dec 17 04:16 modules.usbmap

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   31 Dec 17 04:13 source -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.16.28-xen-r1
```

Thanks for any help!   :Very Happy: 

----------

